# Local 302 interview score



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Re-apply when you are allowed to, they will tell you how frequently you may do so if you ask.

Try to find someone that works in HR and who is involved in interviewing/hiring as part of their job. Ask them to work with you and critique you. 

If you are not already doing so, take a Math for The Trades type class.

Apply at all the surrounding Locals.

A final score is a composite of both the test and the interview. It is "dynamic", in that a better qualified candidate who tested later may leapfrog over an earlier, less qualified candidate. 

Keep studying what you are already studying, and be persistent.


----------



## norcalbay (Jun 17, 2008)

Honestly, I would say you're better off applying in other locals. Other locals nearby consistently have more work and take more apprentices. 302 isn't doing so hot in terms of work and has been that way for a while. The future doesn't look great either. Unless they build another refinery or retrofit some of the others...good luck. I would focus your energy on Local 6,617,332, or 595. They often have way more work than 302. That is what you are signing up for.


----------

